# Sandisk 64 GB Dual Drive gives error on my mobile phone



## mdp (May 28, 2015)

recently i bought 64 GB sandisk dual drive for use on my androide 4.2.1 device.

earlier I was using 32 GB sandisk dual drive since one year on same phone i.e. XOLO Q700.
but surprisingly i found that its showing message ""External USB storage is damaged"

bu t it works perfectly fine when connected to PC.

i took help from sandisk website where it is mentioned that  64 GB & above drives
needs to be formated in FAT 32 format. 

sandisk suggested to try following:

"
There are several free PC applications available online for formatting USB drives such as HP USB Disk Format Tool , 2Tware Fat32Format , and miniAide Fat32 Formatter
These tools will allow you to format 64GB flash drives into the Fat32 file system for use in enviroments that are not compatible with the exFat file system.
Note: Formatting deletes all data on the drive, be sure to back up your data before formatting."

formatting with  HP USB Disk Format Tool doesnt work and gives same error message.

and downloading of Fat32Format , and miniAide Fat32 Formatter is prevented by chrome browsar as malitious tool..?

what should i do..?

please guide..


----------



## vito scalleta (May 28, 2015)

u dont need any new software to format the pen drive. just connect it to ur pc . copy whatever u have in it to somewhere in ur pc .
now in Windows Explorer right click on ur pen drive and choose format option from the context menu. 
Choose file system as fat32 and click start.


----------



## mdp (May 28, 2015)

I can find only two formatting options;
1)NTFS
2)exFAT

No FAT32 option in windows 7 ultimate edition found.

Even after applying all 3 tools suggested by sandisk  for formatting with FAT 32,formatting gets done,but pen drive doesnt work on my mobile..


----------

